# Nissan b12 e15T Project



## Jana2528 (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi I'm jana from sri lanka, I got a b12 1985 turbo super saloon car which is very rare model in sri lanka I guess only 2 cars in sri lanka, Ive completely removed my engine Im doing a overhaul to the engine, the pistons are 12010-17M10 I need to put some stronger pistons, so what u guys prefer I'm putting a subaru ihi vf28 turbo with front mount intercooler. My mechanic told the rods are strong enough to drive vf28 turbo. My only worry is piston


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out these web sites:

http://www.nissanforums.com/e-ca-series-ga16i-engines/35907-piston-tech.html#post321178
https://www.ebay.com/b/Pistons-Rings-Rods-Parts-for-Nissan-720/33623/bn_1458115


----------

